# 1992 johnson 40hp tj40elenm carb linkage



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Part of the intake manifold diagram is why it's hard to find.
Only reason I know is I just finished working on a neighbors 48 special.
Can't work on old outboards without ordering on line parts.

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1992&hp=40&model=TJ40ELENM&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Intake+Manifold

http://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0318165


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you...that was driving me nuts


----------

